# PC Freezt - Netzteil Schuld?



## MezZo_Mix (24. Mai 2011)

So, Wie oben steht hab ich immer noch Probleme mit meinem PC und zwar Freezt er oft/Selten Jenachdem Egal ob ich Zocke oder Nur Surfe freeze Kommen immer, Kann es am netzteil Liegen? Seit dem ersten Tag als ich den PC hatte kammen Freeze wo noch das MSI-870a-G54 Board drinne war nur noch so Oft eher selten, Ich glaub langsam das es immer Schlimmer wird...


Mein PC

AMD Phenom II 955 x4 3.2GHz
ASrock Extreme 3 870
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1333C8 @ 1333 @ 8/8/8/24 @ 1.65  2x2GB
ATI HD5830
LC Power 550WATT

Nichts OC.. Was ich schon versucht habe
Bios Manuell Eingestellt
Prime95 Laufen Lassen ohne FEHLER
3D Vantage laufen lassen
Memtest kann ich immoment nicht Laufen lassen da kein USB oder CD...


Was könnte ich noch versuchen?
Manchmal Freezt der PC Sobalt ich ein Spiel nach stunden ausmache.... direkt



Hier bilder von CPU-z UND Speedfan 

Bild1
Bild2
Bild3


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht woran es leigt, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Trotzdem solltest du das Netzteil auf jeden Fall tauschen ! LC Power ist ...  Es gibt schon sehr gute Netzteile im Bereich von 50-60€. Das solltest du dir gönnen, denn am Netzteil spart man auf keinen Fall !


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Mai 2011)

Ja neues Kaufen wollte ich auch aber ich will erstmal das Freeze Problem beheben KEINE Lust mir ein neues NT ZU KUFEN wenn Freeze noch auftretten hatte das Coolermaster 600M Silent im Auge 600W glaub mit 80+ SILBER


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Mai 2011)

Das M600 ist ganz gut, es gibt aber mittlerweile deutlich bessere:

Produktvergleich Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2), FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 (AU-500) , Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3, FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 600W,

Mal ein paar gute.

Zum Problem:

Hast du vielleicht mal die Möglichkeit, dir ein paar Ersatzteile zu besorgen ? Vielleicht Graka, RAM oder nen anderes Netzteil ?

Mfg,
Adio


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Kauf erst mal das neue Netzteil, musst du so oder so haben und dann schaust du nochmal, eventuell verschwindet das Problem mit dem neuen Netzteil.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Mai 2011)

Graka ist neu vor 1Monat... Oem Netzteil denk ich schon von Kollegen 650Watt. Ich wollte aufjedenfall n Anderes Testen bevor ich mir eins Kaufe. Ram kann ich auch schon Mal anderen einbauen lassen jedoch gleiche Marke nur halt als 4GB


----------



## Marvin82 (24. Mai 2011)

War vorher auch eine ATI drin?
Ram kann auch Schuld sein, Bau mal von einem Kollege oder so ein anderes Kit ein.
Ist die RAM CPU Board  Kombi nicht eigentlich nur bis 1,5V RAM frei gegeben?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Mai 2011)

Laut Hersteller soll der RAM auf 1.65 Laufen

Vorher War ne Nvidia drinne 9500GT hab die alten Treiber aber Gelöscht, Ich hoffe nicht das der Ram schuld ist Hab im Asrock support nachgefragt die haben Meine Baugleiche RAM´s mit dem Gleichen Board in Memtest getestet Ohne error... Die haben da sozusagen mein PC nachgebaut von CPU bis RAM


----------



## bruderbethor (24. Mai 2011)

Ja schau lieber erstmal was wirklich defekt ist ! Dann kannst du auch das Buget für das neue NT besser kalkulieren ^^ Hast du vielleicht irgend welche fiesen altkomponenten wie eine alte TV Kart oder so im PC ? Hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei meinem Asus c90s allerdings mit bluescreen (das Problem wurde nie ermittelt, aber der Umstieg von Vista auf 7 hat es gelöst )
Versuch dir wirklich mal ein paar Komponenten wie Ram NT Grafik und einen USB Stik für Memtest bei einem Kumpel zu leihen um den Fehler zu lokalisieren.

Lg


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Mai 2011)

TV karte nicht... Nur ne Wlan karte die hab ich aber Wieder rausgeholt Weil ich Lieber mit Lan im Internet bin. Treiber sind auch wieder weg Hab ja Windows mal Neu Gemacht damals weil ich erst dachte das die Freeze wegen dem Mainboard Tausch wahren... Wie Lange muss ich den Memtest Laufen lassen? Kann das auch daran Liegen das Das Netzteil Nicht Stabil Strom Gibt?


----------



## bruderbethor (24. Mai 2011)

Ja schon aber ich würde sagen das der Rechner dann eher einen harten Reboot machen würde anstatt zu freezen hmm... Was für mich auch nicht ganz logisch in Bezug auf ein defektes Netzteil (mal abgesehen davon das du wirklich ein neues kaufen solltest) erscheint ist, dass die Freezes nicht immer bei bestimmten bedingungen auftreten (hohe Last, hohe Temp, nach dem booten etc.) 

Hast du denn Bildfehler (vertikale oder horizontale Sterifen) bei den Freezes ?

Zum Ram steck mal nur 2GB rein und tausch auch mal die Bank, vielleicht hilf das ja.

Den Mem Test kannste schonmal ein paar stunden laufen lassen ^^ schlechter wird dein Speicher davon nicht .


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Mai 2011)

Bildfehler Keine^^ einfach nur ein Freeze Bluescreen kommt auch keiner muss selber Neu starten... hatte mal ein Bluescreen der code war i.wie nur 0000000.000000000.000000000.0000000.0000000 Nur Nullen .... mehr auch nicht^^ Hab mal 2H Prime mit RAM Test laufen lassen am ende kamm freeze...


----------



## bruderbethor (24. Mai 2011)

Okay das ist wirklich misteriös, starte mal im abgesicherten Modus und lass laufen bis ein freez kommt. Wenn keiner kommt dann ist es vielleicht doch was softwaretechnischen.

Hast du evtl. noch peripheriegeräte am System USB Hub oder irgendwelche aktive kabellei (Audiogeräte z.b. Headset mit eigenen Traibern) ?

vielleicht kannste auch mal überlegen obs an der HDD liegt. --> Testen, und oder mal den SATA port wechseln (was aber sicher sehr unwahrscheinlich ist da es mit dem alten MoBo auch schon vorkam)

Liste mal dein System inkl. Peripherie auf vielleicht fällt uns ja noch was ins Auge


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Abgesicherten Modus ist jetzt mal ne Gute idee die ich gleich mal testen werde^^

Also PC steht auf nem Glastisch mit OffenerSeiten Wand Als USB ist nur Die Maus angeschlossen headset hab ich seit Kurzen Gekauft. Kollege hat das auch bei dem keine probleme ^^ bei mir auch nicht.

AMD Phenom II 955 @ 3.2GHz @ 1.344v bis 1.360v
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1333C8 @ 1333MHz @ 8/8/8/24 1.65
HD5830
HDD320GB 7.200/Umdrehungen
LC Power 550Watt 


Die freeze kommen Random also eben zb nach dem Hochfahren in Windows direkt ein Freeze oder mal halt Später..  S-ata Port Hab ich schon gewechselt... Die Temps sind alle okay nach 2H Prime95 War CPU auf 51°c - 48°c und System Allgemein auf 33°c HDD auf 33°c Das Bios hab ich auch mal Komplett Manuell gestellt und mal auf Auto Gelassen Sprich Com Reset


----------



## bruderbethor (24. Mai 2011)

ich warte  vielleicht bringt das ja die erwartete erkenntnis


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Mai 2011)

Ich lass den PC dann Übernacht im Abgesicherten Modus? schreib dann Morgen erst das Ergebniss ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Mai 2011)

So, Leider auch im Abgesicherten Modus kam freeze & eben ein Bluescreen

Hier mal der CODE


STOP 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000031, 0x000000000000000,0xfffff880020fc180,
0x0000000000000002

MfG NICO


----------



## bruderbethor (25. Mai 2011)

Hmm... das ist schon komisch. Könne wir ein Traiberproblem also so gut wie ausschließen !

Ich habe aber nochwas gefunden:

ASRock 870 Extreme3 - Test, Review, Erfahrungen, Mainboard, AMD, 870, AM3, Leistungsaufnahme, Leistung - PCTreiber.Net

"


*Alltagstest*
 Im Alltagstest hinterlässt das Board ebenfalls eine gute und  problemlose Figur. Alle getestetn Features funktionierten einwandfrei.  Die CPU-Spannung wird korrekt gesetzt und ist stabil, allerdings fällt  die Spannung bei Belastung minimal ab (0.008V). Etwas zu hoch wird dafür  die VDimm-Spannung angesetzt. Diese liegt mit default-Einstellungen bei  1.645V. Hier sollte der User im BIOS manuell die richtige Spannung  vorgeben. Mit einer minimalen VDimm-Spannung von 1.337V ist auch der  Betrieb von DDR3L Riegeln mit einer vDimm-Spannung von 1.35V kein  Problem.
"

Vielleicht liegt es doch am Ram ?! Wie ich es verstanden habe ist der ja auch mit in das neue System umgezogen.

Vielleicht kannst du dir einen DDR3-Riegel bei einem Kumpel leihen und den Rechner über Nacht an lassen. Bzw. mal die Ram Spannungen etwas herab setzten. (Die bei Asrok wissen vielleicht um das Problem und konnten auf Grund dessen dein System stabiel nachbilden)

Mit diesem Code kann ich leider genau sowenig wie du anfangen


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Mai 2011)

Eine Ursache für den "Clock Watchdog Timeout" Bluescreen könnte in der Tat das Netzteil sein.
Ursachen für diesen Bluescreen können insbes. Bios-Fehler, Spannungsprobleme, Temperaturprobleme, Hardwaredefekt oder auch Treiber sein.

Die Temperatur scheint nicht dein Problem zu sein. 
Du könntest (vor dem NT-Kauf und falls anderer RAM auch keine Besserung bringt) noch ein Bios Reset, bzw. ein Bios-Update ausprobieren.

Mache bitte auch noch ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.


----------



## bruderbethor (25. Mai 2011)

Das ist sicher keine schlechte Idee, aber den Reset hat er ja schon durchgeführt. Außerdem war der Fehler auch schon mit dem alten Board da wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Ich habe leider wenig Ahnung bei diesen Bluescreen-Codes. Aber wenn du sagst, dass auch ein Spannungsproblem der Grund sein könnte würde ich den Fehler in dieser Richtung vermuten. 

Ein Bios Update ist sicher nie verkehrt.

mfg


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Mai 2011)

Um Welche Spannung Wird geredet? Die Vcore? oder allgemein vom Netzteil?


CPU vcore ist 1.366 

BIOS ist 1.60 drauf also das neuste 

Beim Boot vorgang eben also bei "Windows wird gestartet" ist er mir 2 mal eben Gefreezt....





bruderbethor schrieb:


> Hmm... das ist schon komisch. Könne wir ein Traiberproblem also so gut wie ausschließen !
> 
> Ich habe aber nochwas gefunden:
> 
> ...


 
Also mit Asrock hab ich auch schon Kontakt gehabt die haben in Taiwan Mein PC nachgebildet und Memtest 16 Stunden laufen lassen ohne Errors.. also müsste der speicher Eigl Kompatibel mit dem Board sein, Die Speicher hab ich mal auf 1.7v, 1.5v 1.45v und 1.65v laufen lassen nichts Ändert sich auch die Timings... was bedeutet das wenn er beim Booten FREEZT? 2 mal eben passiert


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Mai 2011)

Mit Spannung meine ich eher die stabile Spannungsversorgung, insbes. bei Spannungswechsel, der Komponenten durch das NT. Gerade Billig-NT´s haben hier gerne Probleme (Zitat: "Manchmal Freezt der PC Sobalt ich ein Spiel nach stunden ausmache.... direkt"). Was auch erklären würde, warum dein System bei gleichbleibender Belastung (z.B. Prime, Furmark, Spiele) keine/kaum Probleme hat.

Nicht auszuschließen wäre bei Freezes (grundsätzlich) auch die Festplatte, dies könnte über den Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo (die SMART Werte der Festplatte) herausgefunden werden.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Mai 2011)

Naja also Sollte ich doch lieber n NEUES Netzteil kaufen?

Hier ein Screenshot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvin82 (25. Mai 2011)

Also laut deinem fehlercode ist es zu wenig VCore 
Ich betone aber nochmal , deine kombo ist doch nur bis 1,5V RAM Spannung 
Oder täusche ich mich da? Der 890 AMD hat doch max 1,5V zulässig oder ?
Wähle mal ein niedrigeren Takt und eine VDimm von nur 1,5V

Wenn das nix bringt VCore erhöhen 
Wenns dann immernoch nicht besser ist, NT mal vom Kollege leihen und testen.
Denke aber es liegt an  irgend einer Spannung


----------



## bruderbethor (25. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube so langsam auch an einen Netzteilfehler. Wenn jetzt nicht noch jemand eine total Tolle Idee hat was man noch machen könnte würde ich an deiner Stelle ein neues ausprobieren. Aber vielleicht kann die ja dein Kumpel seins mal für einen Abend leihen um raus zu finden ob es am Netzteil liegt. Was anderes fällt mir spontan dann aber auch nichtmehr ein. 

mfg


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Mai 2011)

Mein CPU Läuft mit 3.2GHz also Standard Takt.  Vcore ist 1.366 Standard Was meinst du mit 890 AMD?


----------



## Marvin82 (25. Mai 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Mein CPU Läuft mit 3.2GHz also Standard Takt.  Vcore ist 1.366 Standard Was meinst du mit 890 AMD?



Chipsatz 890er und 870er


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Mai 2011)

Achso Ich mein aber Gehört zu haben, dass maximal 1.65v Speicher Spannung sein darf.


----------



## bruderbethor (25. Mai 2011)

Setz mal die Ram-Spannungen runter auf 1,5V (nicht den Vcore) aber wenn du das schon probiert hast wie ja oben steht, glaub ich auch nichtmehr wirklich an den Ram


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Mai 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Achso Ich mein aber Gehört zu haben, dass maximal 1.65v Speicher Spannung sein darf.


 
Die max. 1,65V stehen in Zusammenhang mit dem Memory-Controller in der CPU, der laut AMD bis max. 1,65V bei DDR3 RAM freigegeben ist. Das Board und der RAM selbst haben mit der Spannung ebenfalls kein Problem.

In den Smart Werten werden 11 Ultra DMA CRC Fehler angezeigt (Hex-Wert "B"). Ein fehlerhaftes Datenkabel bis hin zum defekten Controller können dafür ursächlich sein und die Freezes auslösen. Tausche das Datenkabel der Festplatte aus und beobachte, ob die Freezes bleiben. Falls die Freezes immer noch auftreten, kontrolliere erneut mit CrystalDiskInfo, ob der UDMA CRC Error Wert weiter angestiegen ist.

G-Sense Fehlerrate "65". Schmeist du den PC als in der Gegend rum?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Mai 2011)

Krass... ICh behandel mein pc wie gold  nein keine Ahnung Rum geschmissen halt nicht aber die Freeze kamen auch Mit dem alten Board.... vll ist die platte ja kaputt...


----------



## Marvin82 (25. Mai 2011)

Speicher in den blauen slots ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Mai 2011)

Ja hatte die auch schon in Weiß


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Mai 2011)

Die Platte (bzw. das Datenkabel) wäre ein Ansatzpunkt. Ob es die Lösung ist, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Mai 2011)

Hatte schon vorher Sata kabel getauscht ...


----------



## Marvin82 (25. Mai 2011)

Neuste Storage und Chipsatz Treiber drauf?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Mai 2011)

Denk mal schon aber woher Krieg ich die Storage treiber her? Weiß grade nicht was das ist...


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Mai 2011)

Downloads (Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers -> Betriebssystem auswählen -> Optional Downloads -> South Bridge Driver (Chipsatztreiber); AHCI for Windows 7 Treiber (sofern AHCI im Bios aktiviert ist).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Mai 2011)

Achso die Treiber hab ich schon alle AHCI ist auch Aktiv treiber sind auch davon drauf.. auch auf IDE mode gibts freeze


----------



## Marvin82 (26. Mai 2011)

Wie willst du das testen? Entweder das OS ist in AHCI oder IDE installiert .
Stellst du es im BIOS um startet es nicht mehr und stürzt mit einem blauen ab.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Mai 2011)

Wenn auf AHCI installiert wurde kann man (bei Win7 und Vista) problemlos auf IDE umstellen. 
Wurde auf IDE installiert wurde, kann die AHCI Umstellung ebenfalls -nach Änderung in der Registry- ohne Probleme gemacht werden. Da gibt es dann auch keine Bluescreens.

Es bleibt ja noch der Punkt mit dem Netzteil.


----------



## Marvin82 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich gehe mal von aus das er das nicht bringt mit der Umstellung der registrie zumindest nicht ohne Hilfe 
Daher meine Frage.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Mai 2011)

Klar bring ich das  hab schon gemacht hatte mit IDE installt dann umgestellt In der Registrie auf AHCI gestellt


----------



## Marvin82 (26. Mai 2011)

Mach das Win neu drauf dann geht's wieder .


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Mai 2011)

Hab ich schon liegt nicht an Win 7


----------



## bruderbethor (26. Mai 2011)

Jetzt nur mal als Idee denn ich hab nicht wirklich Ahnung ob das geht wie ich mir das denke:

Wenn du deinen Rechner mit Knopix startest und einfach mal wartest was passiert, könnte das vielleicht eine Aussage über das Problem geben . Denn rein theoretisch müsste wenn das MoBo defekt ist oder das PSU das System auch unter Knopix freezen, oder ?! 

Vielleicht kann sich ja auch mal ein erfahrener PCGH´ler dazu äußern ob die Idee Sinn macht oder nicht.

mfg

ps. ob es das Netzteil ist weiß ich nicht würde aber eher *NEIN* Tippen da es für mich nicht logisch erscheint. (einen Thread weiter hat jetzt jmd. zwei funktionierende NT´s und immernoch das gleich Prob. also lieber erst feststellen was wirklich defekt ist bovor man voller Enthusiasmus los stürzt um sich ein schickes neues zu holen)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Mai 2011)

Also wenn es Unter Knopix nicht Freezt ist Windows Schuld? 



aber heute ist der pc Kaum gefreezt Immer jede 3-5 Stunde sonst immer so 20 min


Warum sollte das Mainboard Defekt sein?.. das wurde auch neu Gekauft nach dem das Alte Board Kaputt ging vor 2Monaten


----------



## bruderbethor (26. Mai 2011)

nicht unbedingt vielleicht greift auch nur knopix nicht so auf deine Hardware zu wie win7 (z.B. dx wir von knopix sicher nicht unterstützt ) aber wie schon gesagt damit kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus.

was war denn heute anders als sonst ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Mai 2011)

Also beim Zocken heute ist mein PC Selten bzw Seltener Gefreezt als sonst immer Liegt glaub ich daran das ich das BIOS noch mal Auf Standard Gesetzt habe und neu Eingestellt habe... Keine ahnung sonst ist der immer so direkt nach em Booten gefreezt oder nach 20min-2H Gefreezt heute so von 2h-4h immer...


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Mai 2011)

Was hast du denn im Bios nun eingestellt (welche Werte hast du manuell verändert)?
Kannst du auch noch bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z machen (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Mai 2011)

Wie jedes mal Halt speicher Timings CPU Vcore einstellungen und so 

Bilder lad ich gleich hoch ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Mai 2011)

Wenn du die Einstellungen auf AUTO lässt...treten die Probleme auch auf?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Mai 2011)

Ja Alles schon Getestet.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Mai 2011)

Ok. Bitte noch die Screenshots posten und wenn es nicht zuviel Umstand macht auch die manuellen Einstellungen im Bios aufschreiben.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Mai 2011)

BIOS Einstellungen:
*CPU 16x200=3200
Speicher 8/8/8/24 @ 1.65v
vcore 1.366v
AHCI mode on
*

Weiter weiß ich grade nicht ich schreibs gleich Mal auf aber hier Bilder von CPU-z



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Mai 2011)

Probiere mal die Bios Einstellunge auf Default zu lassen (AHCI kann eingeschaltet bleiben).
Ändere nur die RAM Einstellungen:
-RAM Frequenz: 1066mhz (533mhz).
-RAM Timings: 8-8-8-24-34 @ 2T (so wie eingestellt)
-RAM Spannung: 1,50V (bei Problemen in 0,05V Schritten bis max. 1,65V erhöhen).

Hilft das nichts gehe in die Energieoptionen und schalte testweise das Energie-Sparen der Festplatten (Festplatten abschalten = Nie) ab.

Selbst ein Bios Update (mit anschließendem CMOS Reset) würde ich ausprobieren.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Mai 2011)

Hab ich gemacht, Bios ist neuste schon drauf 1.60 oder ist 1.70 drausen?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade nachgeschaut. Das 1.60 ist das aktuellste.

Gibt es mit den Einstellungen irgendwelche positive Veränderungen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Mai 2011)

Nein leider nicht


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Mai 2011)

Und wenn du alles auf AUTO und das Energiesparschema auf "Höchstleistung" stellst?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Mai 2011)

Auch nicht ....


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Mai 2011)

Hast du dich schon für ein neues NT entschieden?


----------



## bruderbethor (29. Mai 2011)

Hmm... also ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das neue NT den Fehler behebt. Klar ist dein aktuelles wirklich keine Schönheit, aber nicht das im endeffekt was anderes defekt ist und dann haste zwei funktionierende PSU´s und der Fehler liegt wo anders. Aber du könntest dir ja eins beim internetanbieter deiner wahl bestellen es testen und dann wirste ja sehen ob es geht. Wenn nicht dann schickste es eben wieder zurück. und wenn alles super ist kannste dich freuen


----------



## Marvin82 (29. Mai 2011)

Was ein asso Vorschlag.
Hoffentlich bekommst du mal so ein genutztes Teil.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Mai 2011)

Eben ist der pc mir mit Bildfehler abgekackt und dann gefreezt -.-.


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Mai 2011)

@ Marvin82

Hab ich noch nicht und dann geht die Hardware eben wieder zurück. Du schadest nicht dem Endkunden, sondern nutzt den Service des Anbieters !!! Was soll denn daran assozial sein ? Immerhin bezahlt man sehr viel Geld für Hardware, dan kann man bei 1 von 10 Hardwareartikeln auch vom Rücksenderecht gebracuh machen. Und bei ihm würde das echt Sinn machen,wenn der Fehler nicht am NT liegt ! Sorry komme da gerade nicht mehr mit. Ich merke nur das wir hier langsam alle nichtmehr wirklich wissen was kaputt ist und da ich kein Freund von "Das NT ist kaputt kauf dir ein neuse" usw. bin bevor man nicht den Fehler kennt, habe ich nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht wie er herausfinden kann ob es das NT defekt ist. So wie es aussieht haben wir es bis jetzt nicht geschafft. Leihen kann es sich anscheinend keins also würde ich mir mein Wunschnetzteil bestellen (was ich dann auch behalte wenn alles schick ist).

Im übrigen gehe ich nicht davon aus das er die Packung wie Gozlla behandeln wird und entweder behällt er es oder es lief schonmal 6h. Im übrigen laufen z.B. die Cougar alle schonmal min 24h bevor sie überhaubt verkauft werden. 

schönen Wochenstart BB


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Mai 2011)

Du kannst es schön reden wie du magst.

Der service sagt nicht Pack aus schliess es an und Teste.
Es sagt aus das du es wie im laden testen kannst. Nimmst dein pc mit in den laden und sagst zu denen " Pack das nt aus und ich teste es in meim PC " ? 
Glaube wohl eher nicht.
Was der Hersteller vor dem für den Endkunden verpacken macht steht auf einem anderen Blatt und ist nicht damit zu vergleichen. 
Es wird sich wohl jemand auftreiben lassen woh er sich eins leihen kann.
Außerdem es liegt sowieso nicht am NT sondern an einer falschen Spannung Board oder am RAM 
NT verursacht selten bis nie freez , wenn es das NT wäre würde der PC aus gehen oder abschmieren .


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Mai 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Eben ist der pc mir mit Bildfehler abgekackt und dann gefreezt -.-.



Steck mal deine Graka in ein anderen Pci Slot.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2011)

Letztendlich wirst du eine Komponente austauschen müssen. Bei Freezes würde ich als erstes bei der Grafikkarte oder der Festplatte ansetzen (mache hierzu noch mal ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo). Die aufgetretenen Bildfehler gehen in Richtung Grafikkarte. Evtl. solltest du mit der Grafikkarte anfangen und diese reklamieren.


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Mai 2011)

Ich denke er hat keine Bildfehler ... hmm naja

@ Marvin82
Ich bin auch der Meinung das es nicht das NT ist. Kann man im übrigen auch an vielsen Stellen in diesem Thread nachlesen. Ebenso bin ich auch vollkommen deiner Meinung das NT´s keine Freezes sondern harte Reeboots mit oder ohne Bluecreen erzeugen wenn sie defekt sind, in vielen fällen so auch schon bei mir verabschiedet sich das gute Stück einfach mit einem lauten knall.

@MezZo_Mix
Bitte versuch dir ein NT zu leihen damit wir diesen Ponkt von der Fehlerliste streichen können. 

nochmal @ Marvin82
Wenn ich in den Zwang geraten würde bestellte Sachen wieder an der Händler zu senden, dann würde ich das so machen das sie immernoch neuwertig sind. Soll heißen ich behandele Sachen sehr vorsichtig, denn ich habe Respekt vor fremden Eigentum (denn letztendlich gehören dir die Sachen ja nicht die du zurück schicken willst). Leider kann man das in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft nicht vorraussetzen, aber das führt hier def. zu weit
Und ja ich habe schon zwei Samsung 220HD zu Saturn zurück geschafft weil sie Pixelfehler hatten (außerhalb der Garantie und nur auf Kulanz) tut mir auch leid wenn die jetzt jemand gekauft hat und sie nicht reklamiert hat, aber das ich für mich noch kein Grund mangelhafte Hardware zu behalten, bzw keinen gebrauch vom Rücksendeservice zu machen. So das führt jetzt aber auch zu weit.
Wollte nur außdrücken das ich kein Depp bin der alles aufreißt und wieder zurück schickt und jmd. ander zahlt dafür !!! 

mfg


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Mai 2011)

Habe keine Bildfehler mit Der graka..... Nur ist halt mal abgekackt und dann kamen Bildfehler mehr auch nicht... Kann es der CPU sein?
Andere PCI Slot hatte ich auch schon. bringt nichts 

Wobei ich noch sagen muss das der PC immer abends Stabiler läuft als Tags über


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2011)

Eher nicht. 
Läuft er Abends stabiler, weil die Temperaturen niedriger sind? Wie sind denn die Temps (insbes. GPU)?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Mai 2011)

Mit Prime95 Stress test nach 2H 48°C CPU und GPU auch nicht mehr wie 48-55 beim Zocken HDD so 28-31 Und Sys allgemein 31-28 auch


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2011)

Die Temps sind einwandfrei. Jetzt liegts an dir wie du weitermachen möchtest. Anderes NT oder andere Graka testen!?


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Mai 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Habe keine Bildfehler mit Der graka..... Nur ist halt mal abgekackt und dann kamen Bildfehler mehr auch nicht... Kann es der CPU sein?
> Andere PCI Slot hatte ich auch schon. bringt nichts
> 
> Wobei ich noch sagen muss das der PC immer abends Stabiler läuft als Tags über



Was denn jetzt Bildfehler keine Bildfehler ?
Graka keine Bildfehler ,,,,,, mit Bildfehler abgekackt,,,,,,,,,,, ?
Mach mal nen Foto .
Du hast auch sicher alle Kabel richtig an gesteckt ?
Glaskugel haben wir alle nicht.


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Mai 2011)

Die Temps sind wirklich vollkommen in Ordnung. Könnte schon die CPU sein aber das würde wieder nicht zu den beschriebenen Problemen passen. Also ich würde auf RAM Board oder GPU sprich Grafik tippen. Vielleicht hat dein Ram wirklich einen weg. Auch wenn du dir nur den Baugleichen leihen kannst, tausch doch bitte mal mit deinem Kolegen einen Riegel für einen Abend, und bau dann nur den einen in den Rechner. 

Wenn das nicht klappt, versuch es vielleicht noch einmal mit deiner alten 9500gt und setzt ggf. das System neu auf. Ich weiß das das sehr nervig ist aber vielleicht bringt es ja das erhoffte Ergebniss.


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Mai 2011)

Teste mal mit LinX und dann schau mal ob es stabil ist. 
Kannst du hier ziehen http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1902/LinX_v0.6.4.html

Klick oben beim RAM auf "All" und lass mal 15-20Loops laufen. Wenn du kannst schau dir dabei die einzelnen Volt schienen des NT an


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Mai 2011)

Die graka kann es nicht sein da die bei nem Freund drinne war und Gut lief Ich Probier das Mal von Marvin82 aus


----------



## Marvin82 (30. Mai 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Die graka kann es nicht sein da die bei nem Freund drinne war und Gut lief Ich Probier das Mal von Marvin82 aus



Hat nix zu sagen.
Kann ja sein das es indirekt mit der graka zutun hat .
Zbs ist die Spannung nicht ausreichend für das Mainboard bzw stable kann's sein das über den PCI steckplatz zu wenig oder instabile Spannung ausgegeben wird
Somit hat die Karte zwar Saft aber es kommt unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu freez oder reeboots 

Test mal das LinX dann sehen wir weiter.
Hab da noch was womit wir die graka und das NT testen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Mai 2011)

LinX Lief Stabiek zu ende 

Mit meiner alten Graka 9500GT HATTE ich diese PC freeze auch.. daher hab ich mir die HD5830 Gekauft weil ich dachte die Graka ist es weil die schon kaputt war..


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2011)

Mache noch mal ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo, ob sich die SMART Werte, bzw. der U-DMA CRC Error Wert erhöht hat.


----------



## bruderbethor (31. Mai 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ram kann ich auch schon Mal anderen einbauen lassen jedoch gleiche Marke nur halt als 4GB



Bitte setzt den mal in dein System ein, denn wenn die freezes wie du sagst "random" kommen ist der RAM stark im Verdacht, egal was memtest sagt.


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Mai 2011)

Jo nachdem linx durch ist denke ich auch das es ein Treiber oder HDD Problem ist.
RAM kann man zwar nicht ausschliessen aber nach bestandenem linx sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das er es ist .
Denke das os hat ein Problem oder die HDD gibt den Geist auf.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2011)

HDD ist neu... Oder Wirklich neue Kaufen?

 U-DMA CRC Error Ist noch auf 100


Ich mach jetzt mal was was der PC eigl immer nacht die Speicher auf 800MHz setzen So Sind die Freeze glaube ich weg hatte damit bis jetzt noch keine wenn das wirklich daran liegt kauf ich mir neue Speicher


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2011)

Mit AUTO-Einstellung wird der RAM mit 800mhz (I/O Takt 400mhz) eingestellt? Welche Timings werden dann (auf AUTO) eingestellt?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2011)

6/6/6/15


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Mai 2011)

Bei welchem Takt und VDimm?


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2011)

Takt hat er ja bereits geschrieben.


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Mai 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Takt hat er ja bereits geschrieben.



400/800?  800/1600? 
Je nach dem


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2011)

800/1600 wären bei einem 1333mhz RAM schon dreist


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Mai 2011)

Sollten aber 400/800 sein 
Bei 1600 6-6-6-15 wäre schon ein Wort 

Edit: 
Warum wenn es guter 1333 ist mit cl7 kann man den durchaus mit cl9 auf 1600 laufen lassen.

Crucial hatte mal ein billig Kit das war 1066 cl9 und lief locker 1600mhz mit cl8


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2011)

Die günstigen TeamGroup erreichen derzeit auch gute OC Werte. Aber ich glaube wir driften zu arg vom Thema ab


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meine RAM als Beispiel  Klick

Aber hast recht wir driften zu weit ab 

Ich denke es liegt bei ihm einfach an den 1,65V VDimm oder er hat wirklich einfach nur ein grottigen IMC


----------



## hwk (31. Mai 2011)

Also laut seinem CPU-Z Screen ist sein RAM für 9-9-9-24-34 bei 666/1333MHz und 1.5 Volt vorgesehen, und jedenfalls zu dem Zeitpunkt zu dem der Screen gemacht wurde waren die RAM-Timings schon zu "scharf" mit 8-8-8.... und die 1.65 Volt eigentlich auch zuviel, eventuell mal 9-9-9 etc. bei 1.5V versuchen aber ka :x, eventuell kann man auch 1.55V versuchen, aber 1.65 ist eigentlich schon ein wenig zuviel, da wird auch mein Corsair XMS3, welcher ziemlich der selbe RAM ist instabil.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2011)

Also Neue Speicher? Jap sind 400/800


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Mai 2011)

hwk schrieb:
			
		

> Also laut seinem CPU-Z Screen ist sein RAM für 9-9-9-24-34 bei 666/1333MHz und 1.5 Volt vorgesehen, und jedenfalls zu dem Zeitpunkt zu dem der Screen gemacht wurde waren die RAM-Timings schon zu "scharf" mit 8-8-8.... und die 1.65 Volt eigentlich auch zuviel, eventuell mal 9-9-9 etc. bei 1.5V versuchen aber ka :x, eventuell kann man auch 1.55V versuchen, aber 1.65 ist eigentlich schon ein wenig zuviel, da wird auch mein Corsair XMS3, welcher ziemlich der selbe RAM ist instabil.



Das ist der JEDEC standart ( 1333mhz 9-9-9 1,5V ) damit sie in jedem mainboard starten 
Die fallback Frequenz hat jeder RAM im SPD hinterlegt , sind nur verschiedene aber 1333 hat sich momentan durch gesetzt.
Bei 1,65V kann er cl8 fahren


----------



## Marvin82 (31. Mai 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Also Neue Speicher? Jap sind 400/800



Nein Tests erstmal 1333Mhz mit 9-9-9 bei 1,5V und schau ob's besser wird , wenn nicht erstmal RAM leihen ( hier schon mehrmals von uns vorgeschlagen solltest du nun endlich mal machen) und dann nochmal testen 
Wenn du garnichts willst von dem dann auf 800 laufen lassen wenn's nach deinen Angaben am besten funzt .


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2011)

kk hab jetzt mal mit 9-9-9 mit 1.55v
	
	



```

```
 1.5v Ging nicht nur 1.47v


----------



## bruderbethor (31. Mai 2011)

Okay also hast du jetzt 1333Mhz mit 1.47V und den Hauplatenzen 9-9-9 richtig ? 
Versteh jetzt zwar nicht so ganz warum 1.5V nicht ging aber amls sehen was passiert.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2011)

hwk schrieb:


> Also laut seinem CPU-Z Screen ist sein RAM für 9-9-9-24-34 bei 666/1333MHz und 1.5 Volt vorgesehen, und jedenfalls zu dem Zeitpunkt zu dem der Screen gemacht wurde waren die RAM-Timings schon zu "scharf" mit 8-8-8....


 
Post #56:


> -RAM Frequenz: 1066mhz (533mhz).
> -RAM Timings: 8-8-8-24-34 @ 2T (so wie eingestellt)
> -RAM Spannung: 1,50V (bei Problemen in 0,05V Schritten bis max. 1,65V erhöhen).


 
Die Timings wurden auch schon getestet (oder zumindest hatte ich die vorgeschlagen). Hier sind alle RAM Spannungen abgedeckt und die CL8 Timings sind @1066mhz auch nicht zu scharf.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2011)

nein mit 1.55v weil 1.5V gibts da nicht zum Wählen


----------



## hwk (31. Mai 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Post #56:
> 
> 
> Die Timings wurden auch schon getestet (oder zumindest hatte ich die vorgeschlagen). Hier sind alle RAM Spannungen abgedeckt und die CL8 Timings sind @1066mhz auch nicht zu scharf.


 
Man sollte es trotzdem mal mit 666/1333MHz versuchen, oft macht RAM mit niedrigen "Teilern" Probleme .... mein RAM läuft auch auf 1450 MHz stabil aber ne Stufe tiefer nicht mehr, ka ob es das Problem auch auf AMD Boards geben kann :x


----------



## bruderbethor (31. Mai 2011)

Und kamen bis jetzt mit den vorgenommenen Einstellung irgendwelche freezes ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2011)

Jap 1 Mal


----------



## bruderbethor (31. Mai 2011)

Hmm... das ist doch echt komisch, also wird es subjektiv besser wenn du an deinem RAM "rumspielst" mal ganz salop ausgedrückt  Dann würd ich sagen der RAM bzw. irgendwas in kombi mit deinem RAM wird wohl die Urasache sein. Ohne drängeln zu wollen aber wann könnteste dir denn mal andere Speicher leihen, damit wir bei deinem Problem mal vorann kommen 

mfg


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Juni 2011)

Keine ahnung..Geht ja nicht von heute auf morgen -.- leider vll Kauf ich mir einfach welche und wenn das problem immer noch da ist geb ich die back wegen 14 Tage > Rückgaberecht ^^


----------



## bruderbethor (1. Juni 2011)

Hmm... klar geht hab ich ja auch vorgeschlagen, aber man sollte das nicht aus Bequemlichkeit machen, sondern eher als letzte Möglichkeit sehen. Und kauf dir welchen den du danach auch behalten willst (kannst ja mal gucken welchen andere Leute mit deinem Mobo verwenden).


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juni 2011)

Machs einfach...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Juni 2011)

so ich melde  mich mal wieder meine  HDD hat sich verabschiedet lags doch an der HDD?


----------



## bruderbethor (3. Juni 2011)

na jetzt weißt du wenigstens was du dir neu kaufen musst  Hoffe du hast keine Daten verloren?! Ich drück dir die Daumen das mit einer neuen HDD die freezes verschwinden 

mfg 

ps. neues NT kannste die ja auf lange sicht immernoch kaufen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Juni 2011)

Ja sowieso Alles weg xD


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Juni 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sowieso Alles weg xD



Wenn sehr wichtige Sachen drauf waren, irgendwann in den letzten Printet ausgaben war ein Artikel drin mit Daten Rettung 
Glaube von 3-5Ausgaben


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Juni 2011)

Kann mir wer ein Netzteil Empfehlen für Mein Sys? Die freeze sind noch da -.- Trotz win 7 neu Gemacht

AMD Phenom II 955 x4 3.2GHz
Asrock Extreme 3 870
Radeon HD5830
1TB HDD
LC-Power 550Watt
Corsair 4GB 2x2


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juni 2011)

Hier kannst du den Stromverbrauch der Karte (incl. System) ablesen: ATI Radeon HD 5830 : Stromverbrauch - Artikel Hartware.net
Es würde für dich also ein 350 - 400W Marken NT ausreichen. Falls du dir mal eine stärkere Grafikkarte zulegen möchtest, wäre evtl. ein 400 - 450W NT empfehlenswert.

Z.B. Seasonic S12II-430 430W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Weitere Vorschläge wurden ja schon gemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...64-pc-freezt-netzteil-schuld.html#post3020705


----------



## bruderbethor (7. Juni 2011)

Haben wir denn den Arbeitsspeicher als Grund für die Freezes schon ausgeschlossen ? *Räusper*

Mit der Netzteilauswahl würd ich dir auch das 

Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

bzw. das

Be Quiet Straight Power E8 Netzteil bei idealo.de

empfehlen


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juni 2011)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Haben wir denn den Arbeitsspeicher als Grund für die Freezes schon ausgeschlossen ? *Räusper*



Korrekt! Haben wir noch nicht.


----------



## Marvin82 (7. Juni 2011)

NT mit 450W ...
Bissl wenig oder ?
Nv gibt für zbs eine 570GTX ne 550W Empfehlung raus...
Zumal das nt ja nicht die ganze Zeit mit 80-90% Auslastung laufen muss bzw sollte.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juni 2011)

Für die 5830 reicht das (siehe Link in Post #115).
Die "offiziellen" Empfehlungen sind immer etwas höher, damit es auch mit den Billig-Netzteilen hinhaut. 
Bei mir läuft die GTX570 (CPU und GPU OC) mit einem 500W NT ohne Probleme.


----------



## Marvin82 (7. Juni 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die 5830 reicht das (siehe Link in Post #115).
> Die "offiziellen" Empfehlungen sind immer etwas höher, damit es auch mit den Billig-Netzteilen hinhaut.
> Bei mir läuft die GTX570 (CPU und GPU OC) mit einem 500W NT ohne Probleme.



Ja bei den Empfehlungen der graka Hersteller geht es primär auch nicht um die Gesamtleistung sondern eher um die Ampere Leistung der 12V schienen 

Zur Leistung 
Klar imo reicht es ihm aber er will ja evtl auch mal aufrüsten 
Ich denke 550-650W sollten es schon sein dann hat er noch genug Puffer und das NT läuft nicht immer mit ner Auslastung von 80-90% (gut für die Lautstärke und Effizienz )


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Juni 2011)

Hab einen USB stick hier endlich Sollte ich das jetzt mit Memtest machen?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juni 2011)

@Marvin82: Wenn das System im Idle ~120W zieht läuft es ja meistens nicht mit hoher Auslastung (außer er zockt nur). Aber selbst wenn, würde das 450W NT bei Last (~280W) immer noch mit nur ~60 - 65 %iger Auslastung laufen.

@MezZo_Mix: Lass den Memtest am Besten über Nacht laufen (mögliche Kompatibilitätsprobleme werden allerdings nicht durch Memtest aufgedeckt).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Juni 2011)

Wie geht das mit dem Memtest ? hab die Bin einfach in den Boot Fähigen USB stick drauf gezogen dann wenn ich es vom USB booten will steht da nur  Alle Datenträger entfernen Neustart des Systems or so


----------



## bruderbethor (7. Juni 2011)

@Marvin82

ich finde 550 - 650 für ein Singel GPU-System sehr viel !! Des Weiteren ist es meines Wissen so das ein NT am besten passent für ein System ausgewählt wird denn wenn es die Ganze Zeit auf 65 % Läuft haste mit sicherheit eine geringere Effitienz als bei 85 % (Ich meine natürlich beim Zocken)

@MezZo_Mix

Wenn es denn am NT liegen sollte, was sich ja hoffentlich irgendwann mal raus stellt  würde ich nicht über 500W gehen, aber dafür auf jeden Fall auf die Quallität des NT´s achten (Marken NT, mit stabielen 12V Schienen etc.)


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juni 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wie geht das mit dem Memtest ? hab die Bin einfach in den Boot Fähigen USB stick drauf gezogen dann wenn ich es vom USB booten will steht da nur Alle Datenträger entfernen Neustart des Systems or so


 
Lade dir die USB Key Version runter, entpacke sie, schließe den USB Stick an und starte die Exe. Wähle im darauf folgenden Menü den USB Stick aus. Memtest wird dann auf den USB Stick eingerichtet. Mit dem Stick kannst du dann booten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Juni 2011)

Den stick hab ich Schon Bootbar gemacht hab davon aus Win7 installt


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juni 2011)

Probiere es mit der USB-Key Version, so wie ich es oben beschrieben habe. http://www.memtest.org/download/4.20/memtest86+-4.20.usb.installer.zip


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Juni 2011)

Was ist wenn der PC beim Test Freezt?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juni 2011)

Test Lief 8 Stunden lang Ohne Error was nun?


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juni 2011)

Das ist schlecht...
Freezed der PC auch, wenn nur ein RAM Riegel eingebaut ist?

Edit: Doch nicht mehr gefreezt. RAM ist dann zumindest fehlerfrei (Kompatibilitätsprobleme ausgeschlossen, die werden von Memtest nicht erkannt).

Dann wären wir wieder beim Thema Netzteil...

Edit: Oder wie bruderbethor vorgeschlagen hat, komplett anderen RAM testen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juni 2011)

Am 15 Besorg ich mir ein neues Netzteil bis 100€  dieses Mal ein Marken TEIL ! dann melde ich mich noch mal hier


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juni 2011)

Dann drücke ich erst mal ganz fest die Daumen, dass die Probleme endlich weg sind.

(Anderen RAM z.B. von einem Bekannten kannst du bis dahin nicht zufällig testen?)


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Juni 2011)

Kannst du mal eine genaue Auflistung machen wann du was im PC gewechselt hast und ab wann die freez aufgetreten sind.
Reihenfolge muss exakt stimmen.


----------



## bruderbethor (8. Juni 2011)

Was Marvin82 vorgeschlagen hat wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen !

Ich drück dir auch die Daumen das die Freezes verschwinden, mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir aber das sie das nicht tun werden ...

Zum Memtest:
Ist ja schonmal super zu wissen das der Ram okay ist, da kannst du den ggf. verkaufen und die kompatiebelen holen (wenn es denn an der kompatibilität liegt)


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Juni 2011)

Mezzo 
Nochmal kurz zum LinX
Hat es bei dir so in etwa ausgesehen? 
Besonders oben der all Button?
Wie viel stand bei dir drinne an genutztem RAM?
Bissl weniger als bei mir ist klar du hast nur 4gb ich 6Gb


Denk an die Auflistung 
Es muss die exakte Reihenfolge haben und ab wann die freez auftraten 
Überleg und schreib dann die Reihenfolge auf 

Ich bin immernoch der Überzeugung das es am RAM liegt oder der CPU


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mich gewundert warum er Da nicht Gefreezt ist? dann kann das Netzteil doch garnicht schuld sein oder?


Also Mit den Freeze... Das kommt Ganz Unterschiedlich.... Mal nach 2Min oder auch nach 6h.... Die Freeze waren schon da als ich den PC das erste mal hatte jedoch ist er da selten gefreezt... Man kann sagen es wurde immer Schlimmer mit dem Freezen... & was meint ihr mit das der CPU das ist? War das nicht so Entweder geht er ganz oder garnicht? Ansonsten außer der Graka und HDD hab ich nichts Neues Geholt.



//EDIT Also DAMALS hatte der PC noch n MSI-870a-G54 Board drinne was mir leider Drauf gegangen ist wegen OC (4GHz -.-) kann das auch sein das Das netzteil dadurch ein weck hat? Aber jetzt hab ich alles auf Standart seit dem ich das Asrock Board drinne habe Sonst ist alles gleich Außer halt Graka5830 und HDD



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Mezzo
> Nochmal kurz zum LinX
> Hat es bei dir so in etwa ausgesehen?
> Besonders oben der all Button?
> ...


 
Ich glaub sobalt ich all gemacht habe Hing sich der PC auf weil das Programm Die ganzen 4GB unter Win7 Genommen hat aber kann es nochmal durch laufen lassen, bzw mach ich jetzt noch mal, Kann man Linux diese Live version Auch über Nen USB stick laufen lassen?


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Juni 2011)

Also sehe ich das richtig das du den RAM mit dem alten Bord gekauft hast, nach dem Tod des Boards ihn auch ins neue Asrock mit übernommen hast?

( ein MSI geht nicht bei defekt nur weil die CPU bissl auf 4Ghz getaktet ist da wurde eine Spannung falsch eingestellt oder nicht auf die boardkühlung geachtet. Denke beides im Zusammenhang )

LinX nimmt sich nur den noch freien Speicher den das OS zur Verfügung stellt
Freez sind da normal, aber wenn das sys so einfriert das es nach ca 2 min nicht wieder erwacht liegt ein grober Fehler vor 
Wenn du auf all klickt sollten oben knapp 2500-3000mb drinn stehen 
Kannst ja nen Bild machen mit der digi oder Handy


----------



## bruderbethor (8. Juni 2011)

Kann es vielleicht sein das deine CPU den 4GHz ausstieg des Mobo's nicht ganz unbeschadet geschafft hat  Aber das würde diese Rendom freezes auch nicht wirklich erkläre. Ich denke wirklich das es der Ram ist bzw. die kompatibilität zum Board. Aber durch so einen OC-Defekt kann natürlich auch einiges einen abbekommen haben.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juni 2011)

Die Freezes scheinen ja nur bei Last-Wechsel aufzutreten. Bei Vollast keine Probleme. Deshalb u.a. auch die Vermutung in Richtung NT.

Wie auch immer...ohne Hardwaretausch werden wir wohl nicht weiter kommen.

Beste Lösung wäre halt, wenn du irgendwo her auf entsprechende Hardware zurückgreifen könntest (z.B. Freundeskreis).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juni 2011)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Also sehe ich das richtig das du den RAM mit dem alten Bord gekauft hast, nach dem Tod des Boards ihn auch ins neue Asrock mit übernommen hast?
> 
> ( ein MSI geht nicht bei defekt nur weil die CPU bissl auf 4Ghz getaktet ist da wurde eine Spannung falsch eingestellt oder nicht auf die boardkühlung geachtet. Denke beides im Zusammenhang )
> 
> ...


 

Kann schon sein aber nach 2 H Prime ging der pc nur noch aus und hat schon Gestunken.... Ich denke mal CPU hat es Überlebt weil ich glaube entweder es geht oder garnicht
Jap die Speicher hab ich vom Alten Board mit ins neue Eingebaut so wie das NT & Die HDD 


Kann der Freeze auch deshalb Schuld sein das die Festplatte nicht Stabil strom bekommt und darum sich der PC auf häng? aber da währen wir wieder beim NT

Seit dem OC FAIL kann man ja so sagen... Hatte ich Das neue Mainboard Asrock... Da kamm jetzt eine neue HDD und ne Neue Graka Rein... Ich frag dann noch mal im asrock Support nach ob die Speicher auf dem Bord passen mein bro meinte zu mir Hol was du brauchst aber jetzt nicht alles sondern wenns speicher Sein muss halt gute  8GB oder n teures Netzteil.


----------



## bruderbethor (9. Juni 2011)

Also ich könnte mir schon gut vorstellen, dass eine CPU auch nur teildefekt sein kann. Ja kläre das nochmal mit Asrock ab, und wenn du dir dann doch was neues holen musst, was ich für sehr wahrscheinlich hallte, sei froh denn die Preise sind gerade echt human  Ich bin jedoch eher der Meinung das wenn du wirklich RAM und PSU brauchst, du lieber beides im solieden oberen Drittel holen solltest als eins high-end zu kaufen und für das andere kein Geld mehr zu haben. Und ich würde das Geld für die zweiten 4GB (du willst ja 8GB) lieber ins netzteil investieren denn 8GB langweilen sich eh nur im Rechner, wenn es keine Arbeitskiste ist


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Juni 2011)

Rendern und Mit Videos mache ich ja auch oft  darum können 8Gb gut sein ja aber Die freeze gabs damals auch schon als der CPU noch @stock war wie gesagt die Freeze kammen dann immer Öffter.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Juni 2011)

Guckt mal was ich gefunden Habe Hier hat jemand für das Asrock Extreme 3 870 Nach Speicher gefragt darauf kam diese Antwort



			
				 Von nem Anderem Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Kingston Value DDR3-1333 CL9, Crucial Value DDR3-1333 CL9, Samsung Original oder A-Data Value Serie DDR3-1333 CL9.
> Wichtig wäre halt nur die passende Spannung von 1,5V (nicht darunter und nicht darüber), keine Heatspreader (Die bringen außer Bling-Bling nix und verschlechtern die Chiptemperaturen sogar noch in einigen Fällen) und JEDEC konforme Timings, also CL7 bei DDR3-1066 oder CL9 bei DDR3-1333.


----------



## Marvin82 (10. Juni 2011)

Glaubst du uns jetzt, es liegt am RAM oder der CPU
Leih dir anderen RAM und teste es


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Juni 2011)

Ja schon aber nicht an der CPU?


----------



## Marvin82 (10. Juni 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Ja schon aber nicht an der CPU?



Wenn du mit anderem Speicher auch nicht weiter kommst, bleibt ja nicht viel übrig 
Aber so weit sind wir ja noch nicht , Kauf oder Leih dir erstmal anderen RAM dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Juni 2011)

So ich hab mal Was herausgefunden und zwar Wenn ich die Speicher in die Blauen Bänke rein stecke beide Freezt  der PC öffters als wenn ich sie In die Weißen rein stecke.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juni 2011)

Kannte mal einen der hatte ähnliche Probleme mit den Speicherbänken und da hat sich raus gestellt das ein Pin an der CPU/Sockel verbogen war!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Juni 2011)

Am CPU ist nichts verbogen, hab schon mal aus Lw nachgeguck^^


----------



## bruderbethor (13. Juni 2011)

Wie sihts denn mit dem andern Speicher aus?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Juni 2011)

Muss ich noch warten leider ...


----------



## bruderbethor (13. Juni 2011)

Dann würde ich sagen wir gucken mal was passiert wenn anderer Speicher im System steckt


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Juni 2011)

Kann es Sein das mein NT zu wenig Liefert? 

*20pol Mainboard + 1x 4pol Mainboard
Anschluss:	20/24POL
DC Output +3.3V (A):	30
DC Output +5V (A):	28
DC Output +12V1 (A):	14
DC Output +12V2 (A):	15*

Ist das was Zuwenig? Jedoch muss ich sagen das die Freeze immer Öffter kommen .....


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2011)

Die Spannung während der Lastwechsel dürfte eher das Problem sein. 

Unter Vollast gab es ja keine Probleme.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Juni 2011)

& das heißt dann?


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2011)

Ein anderes (Marken) NT testen. Da aber freezes nicht unbedingt ein typisches Bild für NT Probleme ist, wäre der Vorschlag anderen RAM zu testen vorzuziehen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Juni 2011)

Achso ja jetzt am 15 Bekommt mein Bro Geld dann hol ich mir ein Neues.. Kann mir keins leihen Meine Freunde haben nur so Alte PC´s mit 250w-300W Netzteile ...


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2011)

Nicht gleich alles auf einmal kaufen, wenn das Geld nicht so locker sitzt. Eins nach dem anderen. Und der RAM wurde hier mehrfach empfohlen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Juni 2011)

Ja weiß ich ^^ nur Weiß ich immer noch nicht welche Speicher

Komisch das mein Speicher wieder bei 400Mhz ist bei 6/6/6/15 ist -.-


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2011)

Einfach so, oder hast du zwischenzeitlich einen CMOS Reset gemacht oder Default Settings geladen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Juni 2011)

Doch schon aber habs danach wieder alles Eingestellt.. mit 400MHz Läufts am besten aber Trozdem freezt er noch.. hab schon seit ner stunde Prime an


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2011)

Was ja wiederum ein Hinweis wäre, dass das Board mit dem RAM nicht zurecht kommt (Kompatibilitätsprobleme).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Juni 2011)

Ja Hast recht. Jetzt muss ich noch Rausfinden Welche Speicher für mein Board hab gehört das Board ist Zickig wenns um Speicher geht


Ach und was ist das: Manchmal nach dem Hochfahren wenn ich Teamspeak oder AMD OVERDRIVE starte Freezt der PC... Schon 2 mal passiert


----------



## bruderbethor (15. Juni 2011)

"AMD Overdrive" ??? Ich dachte du hast nix OC ? 

Hol dir erstmal RAM für dein Board. Und zwar solchen der offiziell unterstützt wird (AMD Seite), dort suchst du dir deinen Wunschspeicher aus und bestellst ihn im Internet. Wenn der passt wissen wir dann alle ob die Freezes am NT lagen. Wenn der nicht funktioniert, dann würde ich ihn erstmal zurück geben da du dann ja nicht 100%ig weißt ob dein Speicher den du jetzt schon hast nicht auch vollkommen okay ist und vielleicht doch das NT zickt ^^

Aber wie schon gesagt nicht alles auf einmal kaufen ! Und meine Priorität wäre der RAM 

mgh


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Juni 2011)

Mit AMD Overdrive look ich immer die Temps Nix OC

Könntest du mirn Link dazu geben finde auf der seite nichts


----------



## ZET (15. Juni 2011)

Der Link wäre hier:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/memory/870%20Extreme3.pdf
Nen Kollege hat das gleiche Board wie du und hatte auch Speicher Probleme was sich sehr ähnlich wie bei dir geäußert hat.
Hat jetzt die Kingston KHX1333 drine und keinerlei Probleme mehr, kann nachher nochmal nachfragen welche er genau hat.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Juni 2011)

Ja bitte mach das mal  wäre dir dankbar


----------



## bruderbethor (15. Juni 2011)

Japp die Liste habe ich auch gemeint 

Das wäre ja super wenn das Problem allgemein bekannt und es eine Lösung dafür gäbe.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Juni 2011)

Also hol ich zu erst Speicher und Guck dann weiter   

Und dann bete ich  das das Teil mal Funzt Weil für mich schon ******* da ich ein Zocker bin der Viel Spielt da ärgert es schon wenn man Online spielt, und das teil einfach mal Hängt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Juni 2011)

Hab die Speicher mal auf 400MHz 6/6/6/15 Gefixt Soweit so gut seit 3H Keine Freeze.... aber trotzdem will ich neue Speicher..


----------



## bruderbethor (15. Juni 2011)

Wir drücken allen mit die Daumen


----------



## ZET (15. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab mal nach gehört bei zwei Leuten die das Board auch haben der eine nutzt
Kingston KVR1333D3N9K2/4G und der andere KHX1333C7D3K2/4GX.
Beide haben keinerlei Probleme mit denn Rams.
Der mit denn KVR hatte vorher genau die gleichen Probleme wie du Rams.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Infos 

hätte jemand ein Link für die speicher? KVR1333D3N9K2/4G zum Bestellen.


----------



## Marvin82 (16. Juni 2011)

Zum Glück gehen wir ja nicht schon seit der ersten Seite auf dir RAMs ein.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Juni 2011)

Also gestern ist er mir erst um 17-19 uhr Gefreezt -.-


----------



## bruderbethor (16. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht hats ja jetzt was mit der PrePrimetime im TV zu tun  

@Marvin82: japp stimmt 

4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juni 2011)

Schmeiß das AMD Overdrive vom Rechner. Das Tool hat schon manchen Fällen Probleme bereitet. (Nicht dass der RAM umsonst gekauft wird...)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Juni 2011)

Auch Ohne Das AMD gibts freeze ...

Könnte man vll auch ne 8GB Version suchen ? Weil ich auch Viel Rendere...


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juni 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Auch Ohne Das AMD gibts freeze ...


 
Dann ist gut (bzw. nicht gut)...



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Könnte man vll auch ne 8GB Version suchen ? Weil ich auch Viel Rendere...


 
Warum nicht! DDR3 RAM ist ja im Moment sehr günstig. Hier aber 2x4GB nehmen (nicht 4x2GB).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Juni 2011)

Wollte ich so oder so^^ aber Wo finde ich Jetzt welche bzw Welche soll ich nehmen was mein Board mag ? am besten mit 1.5Vdimm oder?


----------



## ZET (16. Juni 2011)

Hier z.B.
Kingston ValueRAM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit günstig kaufen bei comtech.de
Kingston ValueRAM - KVR1333D3N9K2/8G
Kingston ValueRAM KVR1333D3N9K2/4G - Memory - 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB ) im Einkaufsportal Zentralverkauf gnstig kaufen!

oder die z.B. 
Kingston HyperX KHX1333C7D3K2/4GX 4 GB
4GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

oder auch die:
Kingston HyperX - KHX1600C9D3K2/4GX

Gibt natürlich auch noch viele andere die auf der Liste stehen.
War jetzt einfach mal ein Beispiel für Kingston die bekanntlich ja eh mit die höchste Kompatibilität aufweisen.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juni 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> am besten mit 1.5Vdimm oder?



Jupp, darauf solltest du achten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Juni 2011)

Hab mir jetzt diese hier Bestellt.

4GB-Kit Kingston HyperX blu. PC3-10667U CL9


----------



## bruderbethor (16. Juni 2011)

na dann mal sehen obs klappt, ich sehe keine Probleme mit dem neuen Speicher


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Juni 2011)

Okay gut  hoff ich aber auch das es endlich vorbei ist dann.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. Juni 2011)

Hey, hab das gleiche Board wie du. Falls dein Neuer aus irgend einem Grund auch nicht gehen sollte, der aus meine Sig funktioniert auf jeden Fall 

Und Kingston Value auch bei einem Freund


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Juni 2011)

Okay könntest du mir dann falst Nötig denn Genauen NAMEN deines SPEICHERS sagen und mit wie viel vdimm der Betrieben wird?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Juni 2011)

Einmal der hier: GeIL Value Plus DIMM 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP34GB1333C9SC) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Hab momentan 1x4GB drin, bald kommt ein 2. Riegel.

und

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Jeweils 1.5V


----------



## bruderbethor (24. Juni 2011)

So was ist denn nun freezed es immernoch ?? Oder haben wir das Problem gelöst ??


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Juni 2011)

Hab die Speicher erstmal abgesagt... Weil doch noch was für Netzteil spricht und etwas für CPU... eben ist der PC krank abgekratzt Kern2 Ging auf 100% dann war der musik sound so am drrrrrrn wollte ich n Programm starten freezte der sich einfach mal so.


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Musik schon drrrrrrrt is ja klar dass er bald weg is^^

Was spricht denn für NT un CPU?


----------



## bruderbethor (27. Juni 2011)

So etwas kann auch mit defektem Speicher gut sein ... Das NT würde ich jetzt mal mit an sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ausschließen. Für mich spricht wirklich alles dafür, dass es am RAM liegt bzw. an der Kmpatibilitä zum Board.

@NCphalon 
hattest du Probleme mit dem Asrock Board oder weißt du evtl. von Speicherinkompatibilitäten ?

mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2011)

Jep ein CPU oder NT Defekt würde sich anders äußern! Ich tippe auch mal auf Ram oder HDD die können beide für solche Freez stehen!


----------



## biohaufen (27. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem Sound hatte ich auch mal... 

Das lag 1. Am Falsch eingestelltem RAM 2. Hatte ich ein billig Netzteil von Inter Tech das Combat Power 750W! Am i7 lag das bei mir aber nicht, kann es sein das es beim Drrrrrr... einen Bluescreen gab, wenn ja dann sag mal was dort drin steht .

Meinen Vermutung war bei mir damals, dass das Netzteil nicht genug Leistung hatte um die erforderliche Anforderung zu leisten = Neustart. Denn mit dem CMX550 ist das jetzt alles weg


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

Hmm... die Sache mit dem NT will mir nicht so recht einleuchten  Aber kann ja sein. Ich würde definitiv vorher anderen Speicher probieren, oder jmd. ausfindig machen bei dem es mit dem gleichen Speicher nicht freezed


----------



## biohaufen (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte das selber mal, ich bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher was es war... 

Ähhhh doch hast du nen Boxed Kühler und sind die Pushpins locker ? 

Überprüfe die Temperatur der North- Southbridge, der CPU und der Graka!

Bei mir saß damals boxed nicht fest und hatte dann 64 grad im Idle


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

Gleich am Anfang  die Temps. sind okay

Bild 2 glaube ich ^^
mfg


----------



## bruderbethor (1. Juli 2011)

So hat sich das Problem erledigt und kann hier zu gemacht werden oder nicht ?! Würde mich jetzt schon interessieren was es war ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. August 2011)

So Sorry das ich nicht Geantwortet habe hatte kein Internet, Neue speicher sind Drinne nur freezt er immer noch Hab welche von Kingston. also kann es jetzt nur das Netzteil sein?



Einene Kleinen vorteil hat es jetzt schon xD 12GB RAM aber bringt mir immoment nicht viel .


----------



## UnnerveD (5. August 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> So Sorry das ich nicht Geantwortet habe hatte kein Internet, Neue speicher sind Drinne nur freezt er immer noch Hab welche von Kingston. also kann es jetzt nur das Netzteil sein?
> 
> 
> 
> Einene Kleinen vorteil hat es jetzt schon xD 12GB RAM aber bringt mir immoment nicht viel .



Hast du 4+4+2+2 GB RAM? oder 3x4? und wie ist die Bestückung 2-4-2-4/4-2-4-2 oder 2-2-4-4 / 4-4-2-2? Sind alle RAMs vom gleichen Hersteller? Haben die RAMs die gleichen Geschwindigkeiten? Latenzen? Spannungen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. August 2011)

So Es sind zwei verschiedene Hersteller einmal Corsair und Kingston. Als die neuen Speicher angekommen sind, Hab ich die alten raus und erstmal nur die neuen Rein gepackt, PC Hat sich trotzdem Gefreezt wieder mal dann hab ich halt die Anderen Reingemacht also 4+4GB 2+2GB so bestückt Sprich 4/4/2/2

Also Die Kingston laufen mit 1.5v mit 9/9/9/24 Genau so wie Die von Corsair.


Also Kann es jetzt nur noch Netzteil sein?


----------



## UnnerveD (5. August 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> So Es sind zwei verschiedene Hersteller einmal Corsair und Kingston. Als die neuen Speicher angekommen sind, Hab ich die alten raus und erstmal nur die neuen Rein gepackt, PC Hat sich trotzdem Gefreezt wieder mal dann hab ich halt die Anderen Reingemacht also 4+4GB 2+2GB so bestückt Sprich 4/4/2/2
> 
> Also Die Kingston laufen mit 1.5v mit 9/9/9/24 Genau so wie Die von Corsair.
> 
> ...



Hast du die RAMs, als sie angekommen sind zu 4-4-0-0 gesteckt oder zu 4-0-4-0? Bei der ersten Variante und bei deiner jetzigen Bestückung mit 4-4-2-2 würde ich nämlich zu allererst den Arbeitsspeicher als Fehlerquelle sehen. Die Boards mögen es nämlich nicht, wenn in den Slots, die für den Dualchannel zu ständig sind (jeweils gleichfarbig) mit unterschiedlichen RAM-Modulen bestückt sind. Also Einfach mal probieren sie zu 2-0-2-0 oder 4-0-4-0 bzw. 0-2-0-2 / 0-4-0-4 stecken. Wenn diese Variante auch zu freezes führt könnte es dann tatsächlich das Netzteil sein.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. August 2011)

Wurde alles schon Probiert  mit 2/0/2/0 oder 2/2/0/0 oder 2/0/0/2 oder mit den neuen genau so Probiert als alles nichts gebracht hat hab ich sie einfach alle eingesteckt die 4+4Gb in die Weißen und die 2+2GB in die Blauen


----------



## UnnerveD (5. August 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wurde alles schon Probiert  mit 2/0/2/0 oder 2/2/0/0 oder 2/0/0/2 oder mit den neuen genau so Probiert als alles nichts gebracht hat hab ich sie einfach alle eingesteckt die 4+4Gb in die Weißen und die 2+2GB in die Blauen


 
Ok - dann würde ich jetzt noch einen offenen Aufbau probieren (zB auf dem Mainboardkarton) und wenn das auch nicht geht, das Netzteil wechseln.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. August 2011)

Auch schon Probiert Sogar Öffters, Welches NT ist denn gut bis 70€?


----------



## UnnerveD (5. August 2011)

Gut und leise - die Be Quiet E8 Serie (sowohl mit, als aber auch ohne Kabelmanagement) , wobei da die 500/ 550W Exemplare schon bei 73€ liegen.

Andernfalls Antec HCG 520, XFX Core 450/550W, Rasurbo Real Power 550W.

Ich persönlich würde zum Be Quiet E8 450W greifen - bietet 420W auf der 12V Schiene, verhältnismäßig günstig und nahezu unhörbar.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. August 2011)

Hab hier noch mal was aus nem Anderem Forum, wo ich das Problem auch mal Geschildert habe da hatte einer was Gepostet was mir So bedenken macht das es Das Mainboard ist.....



			
				Anderes Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> kommen bei dir die Freezes immer noch? Habe mir vor kurzem auch einen Rechner zusammengestellt mit dem 870 Extreme 3, AMD Phenom II X4, LC Power 550W Netzteil, 2 GB DDR3 Ram von Kingston und einer Nvidia GT 220. Alle teile hab ich mir neu gekauft und hatte mit einbau und installation auch keine Probleme gehabt nur freezt er auch nach lust und laune ein (Bild und Ton bleiben stehen, keine Meldung taucht auf), habe mich darauf durch den Thread gelesen und daraufhin ein neues Netzteil (beQuiet Pure Power 530W) bestellt = freeze kommt immer noch, neue Grafikkarte (HD 5450) gekauft = freeze kommt immer noch und nun habe ich das MB durch eines von Asus ausgetauscht und das System läuft stabil. Das Asus MB hat zwar keine esata und USB 3 anschlüsse aber der Rechner läuft zumindest problemlos.
> 
> Mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren was der Grund für den Freeze ist, das einziege was noch überbleiben würde ist ja der Speicher nur der läuft mit dem Asus Board ja super und laut Speichertest ist damit auch alles i.O.
> ...




was Wäre mit dem XFX? XFX Core 550W


----------



## UnnerveD (8. August 2011)

Das XFX Core könntest du nehmen - für den Preis, den es bei Alternate kostet, würde ich aber lieber zum Be Quiet E8 450 greifen.
Aber insgesamt ist das XFX kein schlechtes Netzteil, aber in meinen Ohren nicht ganz so leise.

Das Mainboard kann sicherlich immer eine Rolle spielen, ich gehe aber davon aus, dass du BIOSupdates und die neusten Treiber schon installiert hast? 

Wie auch immer du dich entscheidest, du wirst auf kurz oder lang, alle Komponenten durchprüfen müssen, bis du den Übeltäter gefunden hast. Ich hab den Thread jetzt nicht komplett gelesen -> welches Netzteil ist denn aktuell verbaut? (bin nur aufgrund des Titels und des ausgeschlossenen RAMs letztendlich zum Netzteil gekommen  )


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. August 2011)

BIOS ist 1.60 Was neueres Gibt es nicht Immoment. Netzteil ist LC Power 6550 2.2 550watt....


Ich hatte diese Freeze Probleme schon mit nem Anderen Mainboard, MSI-870A-G54 Nur halt nicht so oft.


Ich Schreib jetzt Mal alles was am PC verändert Wurde noch mal auf

Mainboard (MSI-870A-G54 Ging kapput durch Hitze tot)
Speicher
HDD
Grafikkarte 

Bleibt nur noch Netzteil CPU, Aber N CPU ist doch entweder Ganz Kaputt oder nicht.


----------



## UnnerveD (8. August 2011)

Nunja, abgesehen davon, dass das Netzteil nicht der Renner ist, haben wir den Fehler ja schon gut eingekreist.

Ich persönlich hätte Bedenken mit dem LC Power irgendeine Hardware zu befeuern, von daher würde ich zuerst das Netzteil tauschen, bevor ich ein anderes Mainboard probieren würde.

Die CPU macht in den wenigsten Fällen Probleme...


----------



## simpel1970 (8. August 2011)

Das NT war ja auch diejenige Hardware, die von Anfang an als mögliche Fehlerursache genannt wurde.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. August 2011)

Das Mainboard kann es jetzt nicht sein oder? Hab eben mal alle Speicher rausgeholt, Er merkt dann das nichts Vorhanden ist und Pipst nur. Also Könnte ich das Mainboard ausschließen? oder nicht...


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2011)

Die Beep-Codes helfen defekte Hardware zu lokalisieren, wenn der PC nicht mehr anspringen will. 
Sie helfen nicht bei der Suche nach der Ursache für Freezes.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. August 2011)

Das weiß ich auch^^ Nun ja Jetzt hier Weiter zu Posten ohne ein Weiteren Hardware austausch ist sinnlos Ich meld mich dann wieder Sobalt ich ein Netzteil habe. Oder?



Das mit dem Mainboard war jetzt so Gemeint das ich doch Jetzt Sicher sein kann das das Board kein Weck hat oder? das es noch alles Erkennt wenn was Fehlt


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2011)

Du kannst dich gerne jederzeit hier melden  Das mit der Austauschhardware solltest du aber machen.

Das mit dem Mainboard war von mir eben so gemeint, dass nur aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Beep-Codes ausgegeben werden, das Board als Ursache für die Freezes nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann. Es ist schlichtweg die falsche Methode, um Freezes aufzuspüren.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. August 2011)

Ich meld mich noch mal mit ein paar fragen^^

So 1tens Was kann alles der Freeze Grund sein?

2tens Was würdet ihr jetzt Tauschen nach dem RAM; CPU; MAINBOARD; GRAKA; FESTPLATTE; getauscht wurden sind?


Sind das Typische Anzeichen für das Netzteil? Freeze einfach so egal was ich mache? Aber warum Freezt er dann im IDLE auch, Obwohl das Netzteil dann Nicht Ausgelastet ist, Kann ein CPU auch schuld sein?


Ich werde mal heute mittag das Netzteil aus Bauen und jeden Kabel Überprüfen ^^ ggf noch PAAR screens vom PC machen, Als mein PC eben gefreezt war hat die Festplatte noch leicht Vibriert, Heißt das das die Festplatte weiter gearbeitet hat?


----------



## UnnerveD (26. August 2011)

Wenn du alles getauscht hast, AUßER dem Netzteil... was denkst du wohl, was dann fällig ist?

Ein Netzteil kann auch im Windowsbetrieb die Fehlerquelle sein - die 12V Leitung muss nur nicht mehr ihre Nennleistung bringen können, starken Schwankungen unterliegen und schon haste da auch im Idle Probleme.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. August 2011)

zu 1. Hauptverdächtige bei Freezes sind insbes. Grafikkarte, Festplatte, Motherboard. Freezes können aber auch durch defekte/falsch eingestellte RAM, CPU auftreten. Netzteilfreezes sind i.d.R. doch eher die Ausnahme (ist kein typisches Anzeichen), aber nicht ausgeschlossen, schließlich versorgt es die o.g. Verdächtigen ja mit Strom. Das hat zwangsläufig auch nichts mit der Auslastung des NTs zu tun (bei Problemen unter Last wäre ein Ausschalten des NTs typischer (PC geht aus)).

zu 2. Erst mal eine Gegenfrage: Hast du seit dem letzten Posts Anfang August nochmal etwas ausgetauscht?

Wenn die Fesplatte noch vibriert, arbeiten zumindest die mechanischen Teile noch.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. August 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Wenn du alles getauscht hast, AUßER dem Netzteil... was denkst du wohl, was dann fällig ist?
> 
> Ein Netzteil kann auch im Windowsbetrieb die Fehlerquelle sein - die 12V Leitung muss nur nicht mehr ihre Nennleistung bringen können, starken Schwankungen unterliegen und schon haste da auch im Idle Probleme.


 
Achso das Wusste ich jetzt nicht^^

@Simpel1970 

Also bis jetzt hat sich Noch nichts geändert immer noch beim alten^^ Aber Speicher Hab ich alles schon Eingestellt Bios ist nicht mehr auf Auto


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. August 2011)

Also ich muss Mich kurz Korrigeren CPU wurde nicht getauscht ^^ ist immer noch der alte AMD 955ger eingebaut, Kann ein CPU auch schuld sein?


----------



## simpel1970 (29. August 2011)

Jupp. Wäre bei Freezes (wie oben geschrieben) sogar wahrscheinlicher als das Netzteil.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. August 2011)

Hm wie kann man das in dem Fall testen?


----------



## simpel1970 (30. August 2011)

Mit einer anderen CPU und/oder einem anderen Netzteil.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. August 2011)

Die frage ist nur wo bekomme ich ne Andere CPU her... Netzteil bestell ich mir in den Tagen..


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. August 2011)

Ich glaube ich habn weg gefunden Wie ich die Freeze hinbekomme und zwar wenn ich die Graka hochtakte Freezt der PC schneller in Games als sonst.....aber es ist nicht die Graka weil die Einwandfrei läuft am Anderen PC mit gleichem Takt Hab sie mal bis 1GHz getaktet undn Bench laufen lassen dabei Gabs n Freeze beim Freund nicht als er die Graka eingebaut hatte und auch so hoch getaktet hat, Liegt es doch am Netzteil? weil wenn der Bildschirm schwarz wird Dreht der lüfter von der Graka runter.


Also ich sag jetzt mal alles was mir aufgefallen ist!

Wenn es Sehr warm im Zimmer ist - Freezt er ab und zu Mal öfterst
Wenn es Sehr kalt ist Freezt er seltener (TEMP Problem? von SB? oder Netzteil?)
Takte ich ihn auf 3.6GHz läufts ab und zu Rund.
Senke ich die Spannung auf bis zu 1.16Vcore bessert sich nichts (Prime Stabile) 
Takte ich die Graka zu hoch Freeze/Bildschirm schwarz (aber Am Anderen PC Läufte Stabil mit gleichem Takt)
Lass ich alles standard Wie immer auch Freeze

Wobei die freeze im stunden Takt kommen, das hab ich immer geprüft (System Laufzeit)

Grade läuft er schon seit 3H und es ist Kühl im raum.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. August 2011)

Jetzt schau ma mal, wie es mit dem neuen NT läuft. Hast du dich schon für ein bestimmtes entschieden?


----------



## python7960 (31. August 2011)

Vieleicht ist das bei dir auch nardbridge machmall seitenwand auf und richte einen ventilator ins Gehäuse rein vieleicht hilft es bei mir hilft es. Check mall über hwmonitor AUXTIN Temperatur 
Ich hatte bei 60-62'C unter last Probleme


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. August 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Jetzt schau ma mal, wie es mit dem neuen NT läuft. Hast du dich schon für ein bestimmtes entschieden?


 
Ja Für ein be quiet 550W E8 oder XFX eins von den beiden hol ich mir xD






@Python7960 Da hab ich ne temp von 120°c im Idle und unter last sinkt es auf 42 Oo


----------



## simpel1970 (31. August 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Da hab ich ne temp von 120°c im Idle und unter last sinkt es auf 42 Oo



Cooler Effekt 

...aber im Ernst, das ist ein Auslesefehler. Auf die angezeigte Temperatur kannst du dich nicht verlassen. Die Idee von python7960 ist aber gut. Probiere das mit dem Ventilator aus.


----------



## UnnerveD (31. August 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ja Für ein be quiet 550W E8 oder XFX eins von den beiden hol ich mir xD



Dann würde ich zum leiseren aber auch teureren BQ E8 greifen.


----------



## bruderbethor (1. September 2011)

So ich melde mich auch malwieder zu Wort  Also ich hätte wirklich auf dem RAM gewettet ... Naja manchmal steckt man einfach in den Dingern nicht drin 

Die Idee von python7960 finde ich auch gut. Schaden kann es jedenfalls nicht. 

mfg


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. September 2011)

Hm ich Bestell in den Tagen n Netzteil; Aber schon Komisch wie mein PC Abstürzen kann

zb. Wenn der Bildschirm aus ist, Sprich idle ich eine Taste drücke er Dann frezzt oder Die Maus fängt an zu Stottern immer Schlimmer bis sich Garnichts mehr Tut Also Freeze Das im Sek Takt. Beim Zocken Freezt er Öfter, Kann wer damit was Anfangen mit den Kenntnissen


----------



## simpel1970 (10. September 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> zb. Wenn der Bildschirm aus ist, Sprich idle ich eine Taste drücke er Dann frezzt oder Die Maus fängt an zu Stottern immer Schlimmer bis sich Garnichts mehr Tut Also Freeze Das im Sek Takt. Beim Zocken Freezt er Öfter, Kann wer damit was Anfangen mit den Kenntnissen



Rein nur auf den Satz reduziert (den ganzen Thread hier mal ausgeblendet): Grafikkartenprobleme - defekt oder zu warm.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. September 2011)

Wie Gesagt die Graka ist Neu. Oft packt er Paar stunden am Stück zu zocken ohne Zicken.... Die Graka wurde Neu Gekauft, als ich das Asrock Gekauft hatte Sofort ein Monat später.. Also Sprich 
Erst kam das neue Board dann Festplatte oder Grafikkarte (weil die Festplatte den geist aufgegeben hat!) Später jetzt Die Speicher. Übrig bleibt CPU und Netzteil.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. September 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wie Gesagt die Graka ist Neu. Oft packt er Paar stunden am Stück zu zocken ohne Zicken....


 
Wie geschrieben, war das ja auch nur eine speziell auf die Frage isolierte Antwort (nicht im Zusammenhang mit dem ganzen Thread).

NT ist schon bestellt?


----------



## python7960 (12. September 2011)

Nt kann mann mit Prime95+Furmark zusammen 10 min. Laufen lassen. Wenn kein Absturz kommt ist dann zu 95% sicher Nt inordnung


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. September 2011)

Hm teste ich auch mal

Aber mal so am Rande; mir ist aufgefallen als ich das System so früher mit dem MSI board hatte NICHT gefreezt ist das fing an als ich zum Ersten mal OC habe fing das an mit Freeze Hab ich dann die CPU kaputt gemacht?


----------



## python7960 (12. September 2011)

Hast du schon mit ventilator ausprobiert? Eventuel noch RAM Spannung leicht anheben.
CPU kann auch sein muss aber nicht unbedingt


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. September 2011)

Ram Spannung hab ich schon Sogar neu gekauft mit Ventilator auch..


----------



## python7960 (12. September 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Ram Spannung hab ich schon Sogar neu gekauft mit Ventilator auch..



Und Prime95 + Furmark  leuft?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. September 2011)

Lief gute 9 Min bis ein Freeze kam aber ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es daran lag oder einfach so weil der pc Jede Stunde Freezt .... -.- das täglich


----------



## bruderbethor (12. September 2011)

Hallo MezZo-Mix,

ist ja echt ein harter Brocken dein PC 

Also wenn alles nicht mehr weiter hilft, würde ich das Board einschicken. Mit der Problembeschreibung, jetzt mal unabhängig ob ein Gleiches Modell bei gleicher Konfig bei Asrock läuft oder nicht. Vielleicht ist ja wirklich was mit dem guten Stück im Argen. Und wenn die Freezes schon stündlich auftreten wie du schreibst werden die das dann sicher auch mitbekommen.

mfg


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. September 2011)

Ich bin echt jetzt kp ich hab nicht immer geld und keine lust jetzt 6 Wochen zu warten .... hab mal ein Kern Deaktiviert vom CPU gucken ob es was bringt Das mit dem PC ist jetzt echt aber 

Zitat von mir : 
*Hm teste ich auch mal

Aber mal so am Rande; mir ist aufgefallen als ich das System so früher mit dem MSI board hatte NICHT gefreezt ist das fing an als ich zum Ersten mal OC habe fing das an mit Freeze Hab ich dann die CPU kaputt gemacht?*

Vorher Non OC lief PC einwandfrei nur jetzt nimmer seit OC hab alles Standard wieder.. bzw schon lange


----------



## python7960 (12. September 2011)

Du hast Wahl, selber am besten alle Komponente testen bei Kumpels oder so, einschicken wenn dann cpu, gpu, mobo, Nt.
Oder zum Reparatur bringen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. September 2011)

Dann Kann ich gleich den PC einschicken... Ja Kumpel Traut sich sowas nicht -.- denkt da geht was kaputt Ich überleg schon n neues Mainboard zu kaufen aber bringts auch nicht. Wenn dann CPU doer Netzteil -.- so schwer xD

Oder ich kauf mir jetzt Blind ein Netzteil Vll hat es damals das OC nicht ausgehalten und hat ein weck bekommen? hab den CPU damals schon mit 3.8GHz laufen lassen ab da fingen Die Freeze an mit dem MSI board -.-


----------



## python7960 (13. September 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Dann Kann ich gleich den PC einschicken... Ja Kumpel Traut sich sowas nicht -.- denkt da geht was kaputt Ich überleg schon n neues Mainboard zu kaufen aber bringts auch nicht. Wenn dann CPU doer Netzteil -.- so schwer xD
> 
> Oder ich kauf mir jetzt Blind ein Netzteil Vll hat es damals das OC nicht ausgehalten und hat ein weck bekommen? hab den CPU damals schon mit 3.8GHz laufen lassen ab da fingen Die Freeze an mit dem MSI board -.-



Du kannst wieder zurück einschicken fahls du mit den Neuen Nt keine Besserung hast.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. September 2011)

Eben. Bei Online Kauf besteht ja immerhin noch das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. September 2011)

Ja weiß ich.. So viel wie ich gekauft hab schon^^ Naja dann mach ich das auf die Art Kaufen wenn es nichts bringt back schicken.

Fang ich so an Netzteil Bringt das nichts Back > Dann CPU Bringt das auch nichts > Mainboard neu Bringt das nichts Hol ich mir CPU & board neu


----------



## bruderbethor (14. September 2011)

Ja ist zwar nicht die feine Englische Art aber ich würde es an deiner Stelle nicht anders machen.

Vielleicht holste aber lieber alles auf einmal dann kannst du auch gleich ausschließen, dass zwei der genannten sachen für die freezes verantwortlich sind.

mfg


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. September 2011)

Und schon wieder das Unglaubliche -.- das wenn die Speicher auf 400MHz sind er länger hält..... also so langsam Asrock ist irgendwie müll das erste Mainboard von asrock hat gar nicht erst Funktioniert Neu Kauf - Schrott ..


----------



## simpel1970 (14. September 2011)

Dann bestelle dir am Besten neben dem NT auch gleich ein neues Board mit.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. September 2011)

schon 
Hab einen Bluescreen bekommen:

*A clock interrupt was not receivec on a secondary processor within the allocaltion time interval.

Code:**** STOP 0x00000101   (0x0000000000000031, 0x000000000000000, 0xFFFFFBB001E5D180, 0x0000000000000002)*


----------



## simpel1970 (15. September 2011)

I.d.R. tritt der Bluescreen aufgrund einer zu niedrig eingestellen VCore (CPU Spannung) auf.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. September 2011)

1.36vcore Können nicht zu Wenig sein bei 3.2GHz


----------



## simpel1970 (15. September 2011)

Die eingestellte VCore im Bios bestimmt nicht, aber denkbar wäre eine mögliche (kurzfristige) Spannungsunterversorgung (Spannungsschwankung) durch das NT.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. September 2011)

Was passiert denn bei  Spannungsunterversorgung? nicht zufällig das, dass bild so Verpixelt wird und pc abkackt? bzw das bild so ka halt man erkennt nichts mehr.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. September 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> bzw das bild so ka halt man erkennt nichts mehr.


 
Kannst du davon mal ein Foto machen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. September 2011)

Das passiert in Sekunden.. Genau so sieht das dann aus. Bild Nur das dann nach paar sek ein Bluescreen kam aber der PC kackt nicht immer so ab


----------



## simpel1970 (17. September 2011)

Auf dem Bild sieht es nach einer defekten Grafikkarte aus. Aber warten wir doch erst mal ab, wenn die Teile da sind.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. September 2011)

Graka kann doch nicht defekt sein die ist ja neu...


----------



## simpel1970 (18. September 2011)

Habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass die defekt ist, sondern, dass es nach einer defekten Grafikkarte aussieht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. September 2011)

Wie wäre es mit dem Netzteil? Klick Ich denke mal das ist neu Weil Alternate das vorher nicht hat, ich weiß ist teuer da ich guck ob es das bei Mindfactory gibt wollte nur fragen obs reicht für mein sys mit etwas oc


----------



## loltheripper (18. September 2011)

ich hab mir ein ocz modxstream 600w gekauft des teil hat ein super preis leistungs verhältnis aber bevor ich aber iwas neukaufe würd ich cmos reseten hatte das gleiche problem nach einbau einer neuen graka und war knapp dran mir ein neues mobo zu kaufen. Zur leistung von meinem nt ich bekomm damit hd 6970 und 1100t zum laufen.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. September 2011)

Wenn BeQuiet würde ich zu einem E8, nicht zu einem L8 greifen. Für dein System ist ein BeQuiet mit 500W mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. September 2011)

loltheripper schrieb:


> ich hab mir ein ocz modxstream 600w gekauft des teil hat ein super preis leistungs verhältnis aber bevor ich aber iwas neukaufe würd ich cmos reseten hatte das gleiche problem nach einbau einer neuen graka und war knapp dran mir ein neues mobo zu kaufen. Zur leistung von meinem nt ich bekomm damit hd 6970 und 1100t zum laufen.


 
Alles schon versucht^^ Neue Speicher Graka Festplatte sind neu und mainboard auch bleibt halt nur noch cpu und Netzteil


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. September 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Wenn BeQuiet würde ich zu einem E8, nicht zu einem L8 greifen. Für dein System ist ein BeQuiet mit 500W mehr als ausreichend.


 
Was ist den am L8 dran?


----------



## simpel1970 (19. September 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...91153-quiet-straight-power-vs-pure-power.html


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. September 2011)

Kurz:
Das Straight Power E8 bietet gegenüber dem Pure Power L8:
DC-DC, eine höhere Effizienz (ab 480W bzw 500W), einen Silent Wings mit FDB Lager, 3 Jahre Garantie mit einem Jahr Vor Ort Austausch und, last but not least, 4 Rails (außer 400W, das hat nur 3 +12V Rails). Auch bei der Kabelausstattung bietet das E8 etwas mehr als das L8.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...91153-quiet-straight-power-vs-pure-power.html


hm, der Link verwirrt mich gerade ein wenig. Denn sprachen wir nicht gerade eben von L8 vs E8?


----------



## 12dollar (19. September 2011)

ganz ehrlich: für mich kommt kein beQuiet! mehr in Frage. Hab mir vorher nur NT's von denen gekauft, aber nachdem mir 2 Netzteile eingegangen sind hab ich mir ein Seasonic geholt. Gibt aber mittlerweile auch genügend andere Anbieter die wirklich gute NT's bauen.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. September 2011)

Hi Stefan, mir ging es um den grundsätzlichen Unterschied Pure Power - Straight Power.
(Anstelle des Links hätte ich ihn aber auch gleich an dich verweisen können )


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. September 2011)

12dollar schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: für mich kommt kein beQuiet! mehr in Frage. Hab mir vorher nur NT's von denen gekauft, aber nachdem mir 2 Netzteile eingegangen sind hab ich mir ein Seasonic geholt. Gibt aber mittlerweile auch genügend andere Anbieter die wirklich gute NT's bauen.


 
Dazu kann ich jetzt nichts sagen da ich noch kein beQuiet! hatte

@Stefan 

Geht mir halt ums Geld dieses mal hab ich nur rund 80€^^ darum kämm das L8 in frage, Ob ein Netzteil lauter wird ist mir eigentlich egal, Hauptsache Stabil und nicht so wie LC power..


----------



## UnnerveD (19. September 2011)

12dollar schrieb:


> Gibt aber mittlerweile auch genügend andere Anbieter die wirklich gute NT's bauen.


 
Zum Beispiel BeQuiet 

Bei 80€ würde ich persönlich zum E8 480 greifen - u.a. wegen der von Stefan aufgeführten Vorzüge gegenüber der L8-Serie.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. September 2011)

Wäre das so schlimm wenn ich zum L8 Greife?


----------



## simpel1970 (21. September 2011)

Schlimm wäre es, wenn du dir ein LC-Power, Xilence, MS-Tech, Coba, etc. NT kaufen würdest.

Aber warum fragst du?



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Bei 80€ würde ich persönlich zum E8 480 greifen - u.a. wegen der von Stefan aufgeführten Vorzüge gegenüber der L8-Serie.


 
Der Preis kann ja nicht der Grund sein!?


----------



## UnnerveD (21. September 2011)

Naja sooooo schlimm wäre es nicht, aber wenn ich schon in der Region um 70€ "einkaufe", dann würde ich schon das effizienteres Netzteil nehmen, bei dem das KM besser gelöst ist (oder du wartest noch auf die Straight Power E9 - damit liegts du dann sicher richtig).

Edit:



> Der Preis kann ja nicht der Grund sein!?



Naja ob man nun ein L8 für knapp 70€ kauft oder 7€ drauf legt und ein modulares E8 sein Eigen nennt - da würde ich lieber zum E8 greifen. Warum? Der Bauer frisst nichts, was er nicht kennt . Ich habe von den E8 sowohl 400, als auch 450 und 480W in Aktion gesehen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein L8 das toppen kann, hinzu kommen folgende "Features", die das L8 nicht bieten kann:



> Das Straight Power E8 bietet gegenüber dem Pure Power L8:
> DC-DC, eine höhere Effizienz (ab 480W bzw 500W), einen Silent Wings mit  FDB Lager, 3 Jahre Garantie mit einem Jahr Vor Ort Austausch und, last  but not least, 4 Rails (außer 400W, das hat nur 3 +12V Rails). Auch bei  der Kabelausstattung bietet das E8 etwas mehr als das L8.



Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass hinsichtlich Rundumsorglospaket, das E8 die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. September 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass hinsichtlich Rundumsorglospaket, das E8 die bessere Wahl ist.


 
Genau das wollte ich mit meiner Aussage (und dem Zitat von dir) auch bekräftigen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. September 2011)

Ist das hier dann okay für den Preis? E8 BeQuiet!


----------



## UnnerveD (21. September 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich mit meiner Aussage (und dem Zitat von dir) auch bekräftigen



Ahhh verstehe - schön, dass wir das klären konnten 



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ist das hier dann okay für den Preis?  E8  BeQuiet!



Du kannst auch - falls du abnehmbare Kabel wünschst, zum E8 480 greifen - das reicht für dein System ebenfalls locker aus. Ich meine zudem, dass das E8 480 einen langsamer drehenden Lüfter besitzt und daher noch leiser ist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. September 2011)

Wäre dann nicht das E8 550W besser wegen etwas oc und später vll mal ein 1090T


----------



## UnnerveD (21. September 2011)

Nicht zwingend. Aktuell dürfte dein System im Spielebetrieb um die 180W ziehen. Wenn du dir hier mal die Verbrauchswerte des Gesamtsystems anschaust, siehst du, dass der Unterschied zwischen PII 955 und PII 1090T unter CPU-Volllast bei gerade einmal 30W liegt. Wenn du jetzt den 1090T übertaktest und ihn dann mit Prime voll auslastet, steigt der Verbrauch auf 377W - im Spielebetrieb sollten dann inkl. Grafikkartenübertaktung in etwa das Gleiche stehen.

Kurzum: Solange du keine Aufrüstung in Richtung GTX 580 planst, sondern dich immer in etwa an Leistung/W orientierst, wie es bei der HD5870 der Fall ist, wirst du selbst mit dem 480W-Netzteil gut auskommen. Aber, da hast du recht, ein paar Reserven sind nie verkehrt... Da sich die Netzteile preislich kaum unterscheiden, solltest du für dich festlegen, was dir wichtig ist: Kabelmanagement, ein etwas leiserer Lüfter oder mehr Reserven und eine Menge Kabel im Rechner.

Edit: hab gerade nochmal auf der BQ-Seite geschaut. Laut deren Lüfterkurven agieren CM 480 und 550 gleich hinsichtlich Lüfterdrehzahl (Lautstärke) und Auslastung


----------



## ck.Marvin (21. September 2011)

könnte auch der arbeitsspeicher sein... hatte es bei meinen Eltern auch gehabt. städnige freez egal was wann wo man war. memtest rüberlaufen gelassen und siehe da es war der speicher.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. September 2011)

Hab schon neue Gekauft.


----------



## ЯoCaT (24. September 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hab schon neue Gekauft.


 dürfte ich fragen ob die freezes jetzt weg sind mit dem neuen nt? weil ich fast das selbe prob habe


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. September 2011)

Ich werd mir erst noch eins Kaufen Morgen oder Donnerstag ist geld drauf dann Weiß ich mehr


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Oktober 2011)

hm.. Freeze sind noch da hab n neues Netzteil von BQ Denke mal es liegt am CPU bekomm  Mittlerweile Bluescreens mit Clock incurupt or so so balt ich die Spannung Niedriger mache als 1.4V


//EDIT nach CPU tausch funkt alles Hab mit nem freund getauscht er hat meinen jetzt bei ihm freezt er nicht oO voll komisch aber nun läufts alles


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Oktober 2011)

Das ist sicherlich nicht ganz alltäglich...
Aber hautpsache es läuft jetzt wieder. Ende gut alles gut


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Oktober 2011)

Jap ! Danke an ALLE die mir Geholfen haben !


----------

